# Residential to traffic signal installer?



## CNC (Mar 29, 2006)

i have been an apprentice for over 2 years now wiring custom homes and remodel. i am tired of the company i am with, and there is an electrical company hiring for traffic signal installlers/ helpers. its a union job, and electrical experience is helpful. i know a few companys that have a traffic division, im curious if you guys could throw a little information at me about it? good or bad move? i like electrical, and feel like a change would be instresting only being 20. its just more electrical expeirence on my resume, and im not sure if the residential is what i want to do. any advice? anything about traffic and signal, does it pay more or less typically? any info would be appreciated


----------



## R&S Exteriors (Aug 4, 2006)

Welcome:thumbsup:


----------



## sckeeth (May 11, 2006)

Which company is it for?


----------



## RobertF (Jan 20, 2006)

Most of the companies doing traffic signals here in SoCal are good shops to work for. Every employee I've met or worked with has been pretty happy where they were. Traffic signal work will expose you to a lot of of different work too (depending on the company of course) as you'll get involved in the trenching, concrete, setting the poles and everything in between. I'd say go for it if you're unhappy, worst case you move on after a bit.


----------



## recruit4meisner (Feb 20, 2006)

I've always heard that traffic signals get boring and redundant REAL quick?


----------



## CNC (Mar 29, 2006)

i mean i like electrical. its a great trade. im sick of my company and am kind of fed up with how things are going down through out the company. i like to feel like i am going somehwere, and i dont feel like i am. i love new contruction, and especially comercial (maybe cause we dont do much?) but i know traffic signals DONT have hot nasty insulated attics or crawl spaces that smell like rat piss and dead animals. the remodel part i am glad i experienced, for the knowledge and it takes a great bit of skill to do it without destroying the house. but i think i have to an end, unless its remodleing my own home? the traffic signal just seems like if it gets redundent, then atleast i come out with some more on my resume? i dont know, i just wanted to hear someone that could share some pros and cons? thanks guys.


----------



## recruit4meisner (Feb 20, 2006)

CNC said:


> but i know traffic signals DONT have hot nasty insulated attics or crawl spaces that smell like rat piss and dead animals.



That is the #1 reason I got out of residential :no: 

If your happy with your current employer, why not shop around for a "better" shop? Ever consider moving out of state? :whistling


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

Dead animals are OK, it's the live ones that bother me. Nothing like coming face to face with a diamondback in a confined area or wondering if the thing that just crawled down your back was a black widow or just a roach.


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

I don't want to burst your bubble, but traffic signal work is less electrical and more digging and concrete work, often times. Depends on whether you do new builds or service mostly.


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

You're just a kid and expanding your base experience can't hurt. If you aren't happy with where you are, move on and try something else.

WANTING to go to work means that you are in the right place.


----------



## CNC (Mar 29, 2006)

Yea, we will have to see what happens, i figure that if i dont like it, i will get experience with some controls and just a diffrent type of electrical. it is more service work and repair, so i would think the trenching and digging would be minimal. i would think they wouldnt have apprentices do alot of dirt work in the bigger outfits , wouldnt laborers be doing it? thanks for the input guys


----------



## smblkolds (Sep 19, 2006)

Here in New Jersey, a CDL (comercial driver's license) comes in handy for that job to drive the bucket trucks (required). Don't know about other states.


----------



## Peladu (Jan 8, 2006)

CNC said:


> Yea, we will have to see what happens, i figure that if i dont like it, i will get experience with some controls and just a diffrent type of electrical. it is more service work and repair, so i would think the trenching and digging would be minimal. i would think they wouldnt have apprentices do alot of dirt work in the bigger outfits , wouldnt laborers be doing it? thanks for the input guys


Well if it's Union, I have to tell you, that an apprentice is cheaper than a laborer and the apprentice often does most of the grunt work. Big job, the laborers union would have already claimed the work, but mid to small jobs you better get you double buckle boots ready.

Other then that, it seems to me like you are about to 'pigeon-hole' yourself if you go with the traffic signal job. I have yet to get a call in asking if I could have a customers traffic light fixed. Find a new company that you will learn all of the aspects of electrical, get well rounded, in the future start you own company and become the opposite of the contractor you are workring for now.

Then sign up for a SC2C number, and your as good as gold!


----------



## PipeGuy (Oct 8, 2004)

Teetorbilt said:


> ...Nothing like coming face to face with a diamondback in a confined area...


THAT'S what I'm talking about:thumbsup: Confined space entry is a beatch.
I also hate bumping into puff adders, asian cobras and beaked sea snakes. But diamondbacks are BAD - no doubt.


----------



## smblkolds (Sep 19, 2006)

You'll deal with critters when you open those manhole covers too. All sorts of nocturnal looking creepers in there.


----------



## smblkolds (Sep 19, 2006)

Actually, those critters are the least of your worries in NJ. Watch out for traffic!


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

smblkolds said:


> Actually, those critters are the least of your worries in NJ. Watch out for traffic!


Word. I started out a several months ago with 5 brand new traffic cones on the one bucket truck. Thanks to today's drivers, I have 4 pretty flattened cones left that look like they're 20 years old. Those suckers aren't cheap. The nice heavy ones are like 20-25 bucks each.


----------



## 747 (Jan 21, 2005)

I say if the pay is decent and you get medical and dental go for it. Your only 20 and the experience can't hurt your resume.


----------



## itsunclebill (May 18, 2006)

It's gonna depend on who you work for. Around here signal electricians get treated like second class electricians - including a slightly lower pay scale at the union companies. Working for the state DOT in signals paid better than other electrician jobs for years, not sure if it still does or not. 

Getting into the maintenance side of signal work can gain you experience in some fairly high tech equipment experience that can prove beneficial down the road (spread spectrum radios, fiber optics, video detection, among others). Some agencies will require you to become certified to build or do signal work in their jurisdiction and these certs are never a bad thing to be able to add to your resume.

Signal construction in a lot of places now requires directional boring and this is yet another thing specialty area it can't hurt to get to know something about.

Signals can be a dead end lousy job or a rewarding career depending on your employer and your willingness to try new things.

As with any traffic related job you will need to become almost obsessive with what is going on around you and try to find an employer who discourages 1 man bucket truck operations.


----------



## unclebeer (Oct 18, 2006)

I;ve been doing traffic signals for thirty years. I've also done res. com ug uyilities, etc. 
Traffic signal work is alot of fun. It is also a lot of physical work. The pay is excellent when you start running the jobs yourself.
The best thing about it is your always outside, you always meet new people and you get to watch all the women.
You need to have a good attitude and be capable of learning new things qickly. Stick with it for a couple of years and it becomes a rewarding job.


----------



## CNC (Mar 29, 2006)

its "traffic signals maintance technician, and i start monday. well see how it goes, its a pretty structured large company with a lot of good perks. i dont know how the work end is, but we will find out? i like the fact that i am going to school, and leanring formal, my only problem is with my old company that i worked for, i felt like after 2 years, i was working with almost 10 year journeyman that were not formally trained, on job and in school , and couldnt answer some of my questions. kind of hard to learn that way.


----------

